# 1/2/16 johnson beach



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

the place looks completely different than it did a week ago.sand bar has been broken up,there are edges ,deep spots and shallow sand bars that are easy to see.the water is clean and clear.Unfortunately not a a lot of fish in there that are willing to cooperate. Tried some some real nice shrimp,a great looking matrix paddle tail.a different colored matrix with sand flea teaser(gulp),no takers.
So I tied on a plug I've had around for awhile, just wanted to see how it would cast.The bluefish liked that thing for about a half hour before they moved on.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Little popper with a teaser fly in front. That's some east coast medicine there.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Fun stuff Jim. I was going to hit the jetty in the morning but I think I'm going to stay inshore instead.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Is that a wooden popper?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Its plastic.made by Braid fishing products.
think It's intended for tuna fishing


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you for the reply I appreciate it.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Did you tie that plug to short piece of wire. I lost so many hooks to bite offs I think wire would still wire with a Gotcha or a plug.


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

Was also wondering about that teaser setup, very interesting.


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

That's pretty much a standard northeastern plugging rig for striped bass, bluefish, false albis, ect. A lot of people will tie up a 36" piece of 30-40lb mono and either tie a dropper loop about halfway on the rig and then sinch on a bucktail or 3/0 with a grub or they will tie on another piece of leader with an Albright knot. I was using this rig out at Pickens last week, except I had a green and pink bucktail I tied, the bluefish were hitting on both my plug and the teaser simultaneously. Even was able to get a pompano on the teaser!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

one piece of wire with 3 crimps,three swivels,2 tactical anglers clips.Kinda complicated,probably get torn up by a really mean fish.But the times I have used it, it did well on blue fish and a few spanish.probably could have some fun with out on the pier on a hot summer day.


----------

